# pleco id



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

I bought this pleco from big als in scarb about 18 months ago when he was only about 2" long

Hes about 8" long now and ive been trying to id him to figure out how much bigger hes gonna get

Help is appreciated


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like common pleco, they usually get to a minimum of 12 inches, sometimes up to 16 inches


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would agree with Zenin a common pleco or L - 021 they grow to about 12 - 14"


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys


Are they known to snack on minnows?

My white clouds have been disappearing lol


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

One thing to remember white clouds do not like temps above 72f or 22c where as plecos like it a little warmer. I don't believe plecos would eat minnows.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

bob123 said:


> One thing to remember white clouds do not like temps above 72f or 22c where as plecos like it a little warmer. I don't believe plecos would eat minnows.


Not live minnows at least.


----------

